# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  5 thủ thuật đơn giản cho việc sử dụng website Joomla

## nhilangdinh

*Có rất nhiều người quản trị web cần giúp đỡ với website Joomla của họ. Những khó khăn mà hầu hết các webmaster xử lý sẽ tránh được bằng cách làm theo những lời khuyên sau để cho việc sử dụng một website Joomla:*


1. Các "trang" trong website của bạn được đề cập như các bài viết, nội dung chính cho mỗi trang. Trong số những điều chính bạn mãi mãi mong muốn làm khi thực hiện một trang mới trong trang web Joomla của bạn là làm cho một bài viết tươi. Hệ thống quản lý nội dung hoạt động quản lý, trong đó giao dịch trang web với thông tin của bạn, do đó nó là tự nhiên rằng điều này phải là bước chính của bạn.

2. Đồng thời làm việc với các mục menu, bạn phải ghi nhớ rằng những xảy ra chỉ là các liên kết cho trang web của bạn bài báo mà nó đang trỏ đến. Các mục trình đơn giúp bạn phân bổ mô-đun để trang chính xác, thay vì phải chứng minh họ trên mỗi trang, không phải bất kỳ ở tất cả.

3. Mô-đun có thể được tất cả mọi thứ hình ảnh dưới dạng văn bản, hình thức / bất kỳ loại thông tin bạn sẽ yêu cầu bao gồm bên trong một hộp có thể được chuyển xung quanh để các bộ phận khác nhau của trang web. Một module cho phép bạn chia sẻ thông tin bổ sung trên các trang của trang web của bạn trong khi không phải tất cả mọi thứ bên trong phần nội dung chính.

4. Trong trường hợp bạn muốn thực hiện một số thay đổi trên trang web mới của bạn và thêm nội dung mới vào nó và bạn không muốn nội dung được quan sát bởi bất cứ ai, here're một số điều bạn có thể làm được. Bạn có thể phân bổ quyền sử dụng cấp trang đó cho thời gian được, do đó người dùng chỉ đăng ký có thể chứng kiến ​​một số trang nhất định. Tại bất kỳ thời điểm đó nội dung mới có thể được chứng minh tất cả mọi người khác, bạn có thể thiết lập quyền sử dụng cấp cho cộng đồng. Điều này tất cả mọi người theo cách thức có thể chứng kiến ​​nội dung của bạn cơ cấu lại. Bạn có thể thực hiện bên trong quản lý mục trình đơn.

5. Thỉnh thoảng, nếu thêm người làm việc trên trang web, bạn có thể bị khóa của một mô-đun xác định / bài viết với lý do rằng các trang web nghĩ rằng người khác đang chỉnh sửa mục đó. Đó là cực kỳ phổ biến và không phải là một việc lớn. Bạn chỉ cần đi bên trong các khu vực hành chính của trang web của bạn và trôi dạt ở trên các "Công cụ" mục trình đơn và chọn "Check toàn cầu." Tại thời điểm này Joomla biết chính xác những gì là thay đổi nội dung và trong trường hợp mà bài viết / phần xảy ra để được khóa bạn ra trước đó, nhưng không thực sự được điều chỉnh, Joomla sẽ được mở khóa cho bạn để có thể trở lại trong kinh doanh.

Năm lời khuyên đơn giản trên chắc chắn sẽ được giúp đỡ bạn làm quen với website joomla của bạn.

Theo: http://thietkehay.com/hoc-thiet-ke-...huat-don-gian-cho-viec-su-dung-website-joomla

Thiết kế web chuẩn SEO
Công ty thiết kế web và phát triển phần mềm

----------

